# MAC Pro Pan Refills are available on MAC's website!!



## GlamQueen21 (May 7, 2009)

Hey guys! For those who own one or more MAC palettes, the refills are available on MAC's website!! You all should check it out! They also have the Pro Eyeshadow palettes, blush palettes and empty quad palettes!! I even placed an order on the eyeshadow palette so that I can learn how to depot eyeshadows!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 7, 2009)

Whoot!  And the palettes too!  Finally!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (May 7, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!! I think I love you! LOL.  Didn't even notice when I was on their website earlier!

Really... should I be this excited?  My hubby is looking at me like I'm an idiot!


----------



## coachkitten (May 7, 2009)

That is awesome news and it is about time!!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (May 7, 2009)

So awesome!!! Does anyone know if it is it only temporary though? Or is it now perm on the site?


----------



## tepa1974 (May 7, 2009)

Thank you so much!!!  Now I don't have to drive 45 minutes to my closest MAC store!


----------



## NeonKitty (May 7, 2009)

they're not on MAC's canadian site yet


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (May 7, 2009)

Just a thought but does this mean they may starting carrying the palettes and refill pans at counters for us that are freestanding storeless?


----------



## purrtykitty (May 7, 2009)

About freakin' time!!


----------



## miss_primer (May 7, 2009)

I wonder if they will still be on the site when mac has the Friends and Family sale.  Then we could all have the pro products and then a discount on top of that.


----------



## Juxtapose (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_primer* 

 
_I wonder if they will still be on the site when mac has the Friends and Family sale. Then we could all have the pro products and then a discount on top of that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_Just a thought but does this mean they may starting carrying the palettes and refill pans at counters for us that are freestanding storeless?_

 
Good questions...just what I was wondering.  I'm curious whether or not this is a limited time thing.  I've been ready to start a pallet and saving money, so this is amazing!


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (May 7, 2009)

Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online. Your personal Makeup Artist will be with you shortly.
*



*Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Sara. How may I assist you?
*Kayla: *Hi Sara
*Kayla: *I noticed the pro pans are now available on the site, how long will this be available?
*Sara: *Hi Kayla! They are permanent.  Pro palette Blush too.
*Kayla: *thank you so much!


----------



## Face2Mac (May 7, 2009)

Well, would you look at that. They finally must see that the demand was high.


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_Just a thought but does this mean they may starting carrying the palettes and refill pans at counters for us that are freestanding storeless?_

 

That would be awesome, considering my boyfriend get's 20 percent off anything at nordstrom...






   < I'm so willing to do more of that for a discount lmao


----------



## choozen1ne (May 7, 2009)

Oh I doing a happy dance ! I am so excited !


----------



## pink_lily82 (May 7, 2009)

Yes! Pumps fist in air! Boyfriend now staring but I don't care! Gonna put in an order right away.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 7, 2009)

really wishing I had seen this b4 placing my order today...foey!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (May 7, 2009)

I am on the Mac website chat and one of them says they're really busy


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (May 7, 2009)

and just like the post above they will be permanent, i also got this code for a free mascara Lash59


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 7, 2009)

I even ordered Creme de Violet pro pan refill and All that Glitters! I also watched some tutorials on how to depot them and now I can't wait to depot them!


----------



## HeatherLouWho (May 7, 2009)

AWwwwwwesome.  Take that eBay sellers who want to take advantage of my dislike of driving 45 minutes to the f/s store.

And girls on MUA who want me to swap a whole jar of pigment and my first born for a $12 palette.


----------



## alka1 (May 7, 2009)

YES! Thank you so much for letting us know - can't wait to get a blush palette


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (May 7, 2009)

i don't see the pallets on the website...

EDIT: nevermind i see them now, they are under the pro pans


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 7, 2009)

^When you go to Kit Essentials, go to Containers and it's there.


----------



## sweetfudge (May 8, 2009)

omg im so excited my walltes gonna really have whole in to now ....(jumpin um n down screamin)


----------



## erine1881 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_Just a thought but does this mean they may starting carrying the palettes and refill pans at counters for us that are freestanding storeless?_

 
sorry, that won't ever happen.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 8, 2009)

Yay this is awesome! Can't wait to buy me some palettes!


----------



## AmberElizabeth (May 8, 2009)

It's about time! I mean, I have a MAC store so it's never been an issue for me but it's so much nicer for others that don't have a MAC store near them!

MAC finally got smart... Offering the palettes and pans on their regular site will up their profit. I'm shocked they didn't start doing this earlier!


----------



## JustDivine (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_sorry, that won't ever happen._

 
I reckon it could...someday....in the UK now there are at least 2 counters in London which have started selling pro palettes and refills...and that's not for want of freestanding stores either


----------



## n_c (May 8, 2009)

OMG Im so excited I could scream, but Im at work.


----------



## darklocke (May 8, 2009)

Oh my, oh my, oh my! I guess MAC realized that they would make even more money by making these available to all.


----------



## HeatherAnn (May 8, 2009)

I've never bought  a pro-pan eyeshadow... Do they come with a magnet on the back?


----------



## romi79_2008 (May 8, 2009)

What great news- so happy- now i was planning no Mac buying till color craft but this is totally unexpected i don`t think I`ll be able to stick to that plan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now if they would have some discounts now and then it would be great


----------



## darklocke (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherAnn* 

 
_I've never bought  a pro-pan eyeshadow... Do they come with a magnet on the back?_

 
Yes, they do


----------



## NeonKitty (May 8, 2009)

alright I'm super annoyed. I did live chat on the mac canada site and all she could tell me was "hopefully soon" and then asked me to call customer service. I thought she was customer service? Wtf? Irritating.


----------



## NeonKitty (May 8, 2009)

ok now i'm even more annoyed, I called the number and after going through the dang voice mail system and pressed 2 at the appropriate time they system hung up on me.

Then i called again and got a live body, and they said oh we're not going to be doing that in Canada anytime soon, but you can get it by calling from 9-4 m-f. Ugh what the hell is that?


----------



## xpucu (May 8, 2009)

*Pro pans on a regular MAC site and Palettes*

In case someone didnt see it already the pro pans eye shadows and palettes are on the regular MAC site now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M·A·C Cosmetics | Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan


----------



## TISH1124 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Pro pans on a regular MAC site and Palettes*

There was already a thread started on this >>>>http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/m...ebsite-138608/


----------



## coquetayloca (May 8, 2009)

Well I guess I have no reason to go to the store now


----------



## AmandDUR (May 8, 2009)

yyeeehaw. my husband said hes scared.


----------



## Christina983 (May 8, 2009)

thanks for letting us know and thank you MAC for getting this out there for us


----------



## gigglegirl (May 8, 2009)

Canadians i see it on the site now!! palettes!!!!! refill pans!!!
MAC Cosmetics | Shadow


----------



## NeonKitty (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Canadians i see it on the site now!! palettes!!!!! refill pans!!!
MAC Cosmetics | Shadow_

 
Wtf? Live chat and customer service both said "oh we don't know when it will be up", yeah sure.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_Wtf? Live chat and customer service both said "oh we don't know when it will be up", yeah sure._

 
The Live Chat people are makeup artists and really don't know that kind of info. In fact one told me she worked from home. Customer Service at the corporate number is more up on stuff like ingredients, etc, and when it comes to the web site probably only the folks that do the updating would know for sure.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 8, 2009)

work from home? sa-weet! id love that....sometimes i think!!


----------



## only1angel (May 8, 2009)

I thought I was dreaming when I went on the MAC site and saw the pro pan refills there. It was like looking at a winning lottery ticket! I only have a MAC store at my local Macys so I would have normally had to travel about an hr to get to a MAC store for the palettes and refill pans. It's like MAC answered our prayers. I think us MAC addicts are gonna sleep happy tonight. 





Then again- I DON'T think I'll be able to sleep now wondering what refills I'm going to buy.....


----------



## alka1 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_The Live Chat people are makeup artists and really don't know that kind of info. In fact one told me she worked from home. Customer Service at the corporate number is more up on stuff like ingredients, etc, and when it comes to the web site probably only the folks that do the updating would know for sure._

 
right, the Live Chat people are mostly there to help with product advice, makeup tips. They're makeup artists, and if you ask a CS question they will direct you to the proper department (phone, email, etc.)


----------



## Face2Mac (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Pro pans on a regular MAC site and Palettes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_There was already a thread started on this >>>>http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/m...ebsite-138608/_

 
and you're on it, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that made me laugh so hard, Tish, sorry.


----------



## Face2Mac (May 8, 2009)

I predict that mac is going to have a wonderful weekend of sales. 

I think I might get on it, too, darn, no-buy.


----------



## Luceuk (May 9, 2009)

Come on UK site, plllleeeeaaaasssee put it on I need some palettes for all my eyeshadows and I can't be bothered to ring MAC pro.


----------



## starfck (May 9, 2009)

yay i'm so happy i don't have to spend $14.50 on an eyeshadow =) and i can finally have a palette =D


----------



## Zeastlake (May 9, 2009)

I was so excited when I saw this thread my hands shot up in the air... all over palletes and single pan eyeshadows... this is so great !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 9, 2009)

Now I can make my Spiced Chocolate Quad dupe.

Bwwwwwaaaa ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Mochahantas (May 9, 2009)

Newb question alert!

So when I get the pan, do I just put the refills in the pan or is there something else I need to make them stick in there?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mochahantas* 

 
_Newb question alert!

So when I get the pan, do I just put the refills in the pan or is there something else I need to make them stick in there?_

 
The pro pan eyeshadows have a magnet on the bottom and the pro pan holder is magnetized so you just slip it in the pan!  Super easy.


----------



## SoupyGeorge (May 9, 2009)

I saw this yesterday and was EXTREMELY excited.  It's gonna save me some money, and space.  Still pretty damn excited, lol


----------



## snowflakelashes (May 9, 2009)

Darn LOL not that I have as many as some but I wish that I hadn't bought my perm shadows I own before this, I am petrified to depot but if they're already DONE I will totally buy any future perm shadow purchases as pans if I can.


----------



## SoupyGeorge (May 9, 2009)

This is in stores too, right?  Not just online?  Because I need to get my friend stuff for her b-day, but it's on tuesday(procrastination) and this would be easier and cheaper than pot form


----------



## erine1881 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoupyGeorge* 

 
_This is in stores too, right? Not just online? Because I need to get my friend stuff for her b-day, but it's on tuesday(procrastination) and this would be easier and cheaper than pot form_

 
they've always been sold in stores.


----------



## DancingBrave (May 11, 2009)

Dear MAC,

Thank you.

Sincerly,
Me


----------



## macgirl3121 (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_Just a thought but does this mean they may starting carrying the palettes and refill pans at counters for us that are freestanding storeless?_

 
I got a palette at a freestanding store last week. HTH


----------



## sassyclassy (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgirl3121* 

 
_I got a palette at a freestanding store last week. HTH_

 
She means counters =) The freestanding stores have always sold the refills and palettes.


----------



## aroseisarose (May 11, 2009)

why can't mac do this in the uk? why why why?!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 11, 2009)

I can't wait to get my first palette and eyeshadows in pan form this week! I also can't wait to start depotting!!


----------



## urbaneyezation (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if they'll be doing this in the UK too?


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbaneyezation* 

 
_Does anyone know if they'll be doing this in the UK too?_

 
Or in Germany? *one can hope*


----------



## jenixxx (May 13, 2009)

*OMFG!!!!!!!!*
So excited I can't take it!


----------



## MrsMay (May 13, 2009)

piink_liily emailed MAC AU and they told her that they have no plans to add these to the AU site.... I figured as much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We always get the collections late and the prices are so jacked up it's not funny.






 this is for you MAC.

I have to travel interstate if I want to buy e/s refills or palettes.


----------



## suzie_b (May 13, 2009)

It looks like some are already discontinued... wierd.

M·A·C Cosmetics | Featured Goodbyes


----------



## twilightessence (May 13, 2009)

Those are ones that are being discontinued through the pots, too.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 13, 2009)

^I know! Only 4 e/s that people love (i.e Clarity and Newly Minted) are going to be gone. I must get those e/s before they are gone!


----------



## alka1 (May 13, 2009)

the Strada blush refill pan is also being discontinued. I wonder why? I thought they had just added these.. I wonder which other ones they will get rid of as well


----------



## chelseadawn (May 13, 2009)

I heard about this the day they put it on the US website, and i got excited - until i realized it wasnt on the Canadian website!
the next day, though, i checked again, and they put them up.
i was so excited!
i ordered three palettes (and three eyeshadow pans, so id get free shipping haha) and i'll have to depot my 29 eyeshadowss bleh, but im excited to have everything organized! (and to get 5 free lipsticks from packagingggg woot!)


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 14, 2009)

Maybe something is wrong with me, but I'm not excited at all for this? Maybe because I am a Mac Pro member and this was always accessible for me. I'm in GA an only have one freestanding mac store and its about 30 mins away. No Mac Pros. What I really want is to be able to use my Mac Pro card at counters.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 14, 2009)

I got my palette and two of the Pro Refill Eyeshadows!!! I even depotted some eyeshadows today and I love it!!! I think I might need another palette since I have 7 more to depot. I'll take pics of my palette whenever I get the chance.


----------



## alka1 (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xkleverxkittyx* 

 
_Maybe something is wrong with me, but I'm not excited at all for this? *Maybe because I am a Mac Pro member and this was always accessible for me.* I'm in GA an only have one freestanding mac store and its about 30 mins away. No Mac Pros. What I really want is to be able to use my Mac Pro card at counters._

 
yeah, maybe that's the reason


----------



## erine1881 (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xkleverxkittyx* 

 
_Maybe something is wrong with me, but I'm not excited at all for this? *Maybe because I am a Mac Pro member and this was always accessible for me.* I'm in GA an only have one freestanding mac store and its about 30 mins away. No Mac Pros. What I really want is to be able to use my Mac Pro card at counters._

 
these have always been available to everyone, just in different ways.


----------



## Mochahantas (May 15, 2009)

The refill 15 palettes seem to be out of stock online. How soon does MAC get things in stock and can I still place an order and be put on backorder?


----------



## bartley (May 19, 2009)

I did a Live Chat an hour or two a go to find out whether the UK would be getting these online, but she just gave me the email for MAC Customer Services. Fingers crossed! I'll post the reply when I get it.


----------



## luvmkup (May 29, 2009)

*MAC pro palette eyeshadow pans now available on maccosmetics.com*

Just got my email from MAC today. Don't know if anyone's posted this yet, but now you can buy the pro pans on the regular MAC site, not just the pro site (in addition to the pro palettes!). I was pretty excited and wanted to share. I hate having to wait to get to a MAC store to get the pro pans.


----------



## gildedangel (May 29, 2009)

*Re: MAC pro palette eyeshadow pans now available on maccosmetics.com*

There has already been a post on this as this addition to the regular MAC website was about three weeks ago. Thank you anyway!


----------



## redwhiteblue (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: MAC pro palette eyeshadow pans now available on maccosmetics.com*

yeah and it sucks. they are sold out of a ton of colors already because so many people jumped on it. *sigh*


----------



## dlongmo (Jun 5, 2009)

I am so excited about this, the first 2 days, most colors were available in pan form, now it seems that everything is sold out.

Guess we all like it


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 5, 2009)

Today I got Clarity e/s in pan form and it arrived broken!! I'm so mad from this day and will return it to get my money back! I have never had a product delivered damaged before!


----------



## sharkbytes (Jun 5, 2009)

I was so excited to see this!  I took advantage of the free shipping and ordered a bunch of refills.  To be honest, I'm always a little overwhelmed (and in absolute heaven!) when I go to the pro store, and I constantly forget to pick up basic things, like refills for shadows that I've run out of and need to replace.  This gave me the perfect opportunity to do that without being distracted by shiny new things.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 5, 2009)

I want to pick up few colors but on the other hand, I want to wait for F&F sale to save some money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so hard to wait, ugh.


----------

